# More Sausage



## wittdog (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm headed off to BJ's today to pick up another case of Butts...I don't have much of the last batch of sausage left....going to be a busy weekend...I have the ham to smoke and a ton of sausage to make.....
Today I'm going to debone the butts and chunk them...tomarrow grind them and Sat put them in the casings and smoke them.....


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 21, 2006)

Man dude that sounds like a full schedule  
Good luck


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 21, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> I'm headed off to BJ's today to pick up another case of Butts...I don't have much of the last batch of sausage left....going to be a busy weekend...I have the ham to smoke and a ton of sausage to make.....
> Today I'm going to debone the butts and chunk them...tomarrow grind them and Sat put them in the casings and smoke them.....



Dave if there's ever a chance you're moving to Virginia, please let me know and I'll kill my neighbors so you can move next to me!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 21, 2006)

Okay Dave, lets hear what type of sausage your making!


----------



## wittdog (Dec 21, 2006)

Mostly Polish....Grandpas Fresh, some smoked...and depending on how much meat I have left over.....I might pull a recipe out of the new sausage book my SS sent me.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 21, 2006)

Another case of butts waiting to be made into sausage…75lbs at $1.00lb much mo cheaper to buy it by the case…



Took me about 2hrs to debone and chunck the butts....ended up with 58 1/2lbs of meat...my mom want's 20lbs of fresh...I need to make some fresh and some smoked...what do you guys think that the break down should be?..I also would like to make a small batch of something else...


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 21, 2006)

Well if your mom wants 20, that only leaves you with 38. I'd do 10 more fresh for myself and smoke the rest!


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 21, 2006)

Tell you something which is a big hit at my house is Ring Baloney.  I will post the recipe over in the recipe section if I happen to be able to find it. 

bigwheel


----------



## john pen (Dec 21, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Tell you something which is a big hit at my house is Ring Baloney.  I will post the recipe over in the recipe section if I happen to be able to find it.
> 
> bigwheel



My wifes family loves ring balony..awaiting the recipe.....


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 21, 2006)

Just put it up.  Hope you give it a try.  My old sausage making..chili and bbq cooking pal Tim Adams (who is currently laid up in ICU after a real bad Motorcycle wreck) claim it the best recipe in our inventory. 

bigwheel


----------



## The Missing Link (Dec 21, 2006)

Wittdog do you have a spare room?


----------



## wittdog (Dec 22, 2006)

Meat is ground...Link your welcome up in my neck of the woods anytime..
This sausage cook is dedicated to my Grandparents who started me on the road to making sausage…


----------



## wittdog (Dec 22, 2006)

My grandfathers fresh polish sausage recipe calls for the meat to be hand cut into small chunksâ€¦do to time constraintsâ€¦I had to do something differentâ€¦I used the spacer for the funnel as the â€œgrinding plateâ€


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 22, 2006)

Is it me or does your son look happier to be mixing up the meat


----------



## wittdog (Dec 22, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Is it me or does your son look happier to be mixing up the meat


Good observation...


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 22, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 22, 2006)

Wait until he starts making this with his playdoh!


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 22, 2006)

Lots of stuff going on in the Dog house this weekend.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 23, 2006)

Great pics witt...keep em comin


----------



## wittdog (Dec 23, 2006)

Two hours later and the 53 lbs of sausage is in the casings and some is in the smokehouse…
Grandpa Jumbos fresh Polish Sausage



A little closer look



The fresh that I ran thru the grinder with the spacer



Into the smokehouse…I’ll try to take some pics during the smoking process so you can see the color change like the ham….I’ve got 15lbs of sausage in the smoker…they say it has a 20lb capacity but I’ve found that 15lbs is the best amount to include..


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 23, 2006)

Dang.... That looks good Dave.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 23, 2006)

Fresh Polish Sausage the boys ate it all


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 23, 2006)

I think when I make some that will be the one I try 8) 
Looks real good Dog


----------



## Griff (Dec 23, 2006)

Some how I knew Puff would go for the Polish first.

Griff


----------



## wittdog (Dec 23, 2006)

Finished pics of the smoked Polish Sausage…I really need to remember that the max is 15lbs I got a lot nicer of a finished product and a real nice color this time around…


----------



## The Missing Link (Dec 23, 2006)

wittdog that some nice looking sausage. how is the flover to use thanthe store bought. I know i'm starting somethig hear but i need to know.lol


----------



## wittdog (Dec 23, 2006)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> wittdog that some nice looking sausage. how is the flover to use thanthe store bought. I know i'm starting somethig hear but i need to know.lol


IMHO the flavor is much better than the store bought stuff....it's more like getting it at and old fashioned butcher shop...where it's made fresh..the flavor just explodes...you can also "tweek" the basic recipes so that they are more to your liking....for example in the summertime I add some cayanee pepper to my Smoked Sausage...I like the heat level hotter when I'm grilling them...or you can add more or less garlic..or marjorium...make them more smokey than the store bought...


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 23, 2006)

Looks great dude!


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 23, 2006)

Do look mighty tasty. Good job. 

bigwheel


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 23, 2006)

Yes.... Wow... Indeed !  [smilie=a_bravo.gif]  [smilie=a_bravo.gif]  [smilie=a_bravo.gif]  [smilie=a_bravo.gif]


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Dec 24, 2006)

Dave: Did you use the 1/2 inch plate? Or grind it with the horn spacer in place. Great looking stuff indeed! [smilie=a_bravo.gif]


----------



## wittdog (Dec 24, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Dave: Did you use the 1/2 inch plate? Or grind it with the horn spacer in place. Great looking stuff indeed! [smilie=a_bravo.gif]


For the fresh I used the horn spacer....the fat kinda got gummed up some so I just cut it at the plate..


----------

